

Cloud tech can make a Supreme Court decision against Obamacare irrelevant - stevep2007
http://www.cio.com/article/2933561/legal/cloud-tech-can-make-a-supreme-court-decision-against-obamacare-irrelevant.html

======
stevep2007
If the U.S. Supreme Court rules for the plaintiff later this month in the case
of King v. Burwell, 7.5 million Americans stand to lose their Obamacare tax
credits. Such a ruling would make it illegal to sell subsidized Patient
Protection and Affordable Care Act (ACA) coverage on the federal
healthcare.gov insurance exchange website that runs on an Amazon EC2 cluster.
But it will still be legal (read: ACA-compliant) to sell subsidized Obamacare
insurance on a state run exchange using the same SaaS exchange application on
a separate EC2 cluster. [http://www.cio.com/article/2933561/legal/cloud-tech-
can-make...](http://www.cio.com/article/2933561/legal/cloud-tech-can-make-a-
supreme-court-decision-against-obamacare-irrelevant.html)

